# Xbox One/ Playstation 4



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone here bought any? any gamers here? 

I wanted one but I'm kinda short on cash and cannot afford to spend money on this  so what I did is last week when the PS4 came out I bought 5 of them ($460 each including taxes) with my credit card (maxed it out) sold them for an average profit of $75each... not too bad could make more profit but didn't want to be too greedy since new arrival will come soon. And I did the same with the Xbox One but a little bit more profit $90/each 

SUPER SAFE INVESTMENT, you cannot sell them back within 30 days just return in as long as it's scealed and with receipt


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Okay.........I'll bite........

Why would someone pay you $75 more?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a friend try this I think with the ps3 had to sell the second at a loss just to get rid of it. You're betting that there are a lot of stupid people out there...the fact that you found five was lucky...and sad.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a gift voucher for one from one of my clients for xmas gift ,plan to get it and give to my daughter.I am not into that but my husband and kids like them.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

People on ebay will pay crazy prices for them...


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

sags said:


> Okay.........I'll bite........
> 
> Why would someone pay you $75 more?


Because few hours after they put them on sale at Bestbuy, Target, Walmart, Futureshop, etc it's SOLD OUT!



Just a Guy said:


> I had a friend try this I think with the ps3 had to sell the second at a loss just to get rid of it. You're betting that there are a lot of stupid people out there...the fact that you found five was lucky...and sad.


Why at loss? it's as safe as T-Bills  I mean if you cannot sell em within 30 days just return it.... as long as you don't open it and have the receipt they HAVE to take it back...


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

The Xbox One has caught my interest. I haven't bought it yet. It's hard to validate the $499 price tag. But I do enjoy playing games. I really like the entertainment/television side of things. I've started to buy more videos and television series on Xbox Video instead of picking up the channel on cable... most recently done with Breaking Bad.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Buy an X Box One or PS4? How about neither. They're both overpriced, low-end PCs. And once you're locked into the console eco system you're paying monthly subscriptions and paying $60+ for games.

Instead, why not consider PC gaming? For $700 you can get a PC that would outperform both PS4 and Xbone, and the games will be far cheaper. Plus, you can use it for anything else you want to do.


----------



## MasterCard (Aug 2, 2013)

I solid 3 PS4's for +$50x2 and $+40. Solid an Xbox One at far below market value last night, $600 could have asked $625 maybe $650.
I randomly came across it at EB, picked it up and flipped it an hour after getting home.
I have 2 left, but not getting any bites with a $550 asking price (no offers for $500 either...which I'd take).

Bottom line is, people are buying them despite what mobile gamers and PC gamers have to say.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Steam is making console games look ridiculously overpriced. I eventually got a PS3, but I actually only use it for media (wireless streaming, netflix, dvds, blu-rays). I would buy shares in Valve but they're a private corporation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Steam Box is going to thoroughly embarrass PS4/Xbone.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i was thinking about picking either one up mainly to stream media but then i saw the price 
maybe i'll go for a ps3 but i hear that xbox has better media streaming
you can definitely put a pc in place for the kind of money they are asking


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

fatcat said:


> i was thinking about picking either one up mainly to stream media but then i saw the price
> maybe i'll go for a ps3 but i hear that xbox has better media streaming


I bought a ps3 for media streaming and bluray years ago. Ever since I got Apple TV, I only turn on the ps3 to watch a bluray (very seldom nowadays) or a movie format that wasn't made for iTunes (very seldom nowadays)

Chromecast is all you need for streaming media and it costs just $35... Apple TV is $100 with a remote and imo is worth it if you have iPhone/iPad or Mac computer as it integrates them all to your TV. I won't be buying another console.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

I flipped systems in the past to dumb folk. Only reason I'm not doing it this year is that I now live out of town and its a pain to meet people in the city for a $50 profit, not to mention all the other fussing around to get the system and then sell it. 

I found ebay to be unreliable and the percentage that they take is frustrating.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I've been a console game since I was 8 years old (original Pong). I will always prefer the living room video game experience of consoles over PC's.

I will likely wait for the dust to settle on the PS4 vs Xbox One battle before I buy either one... in about 6 months I will make my choice - and by then there should be a much better choice of games...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You can hook a PC up to a TV an use a controller, if you prefer. Or you can hook up a keyboard and mouse and play all the great games that are exclusive to PC.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Weird, I thought flipping gets you more profit than that. Was tempted to do it this year, but ultimately got too busy to bother. Now that I know you only get $50 per flip, I won't bother in the future.

A glance at ps4 on craigslist, they are still selling at $550. which is higher than $399. I remember on release day it was $650. You are telling me you only made $50? I don't get the math.

So by this logic. 1 month after release is capitulation where I should be able to get overstock PS4 for cheaper than original selling price?

I also agree with Andrew. Steam box where I can continuously upgrade my hardware with the best of the graphic cards will blow them all away. I prefer waiting 2 years for all the mods and then mod the game and play them at the highest graphical capabilities possible. Plus I believe that SteamOS will be the first ones who can integrate with Oculus Rift and Omni as Gaben is one of the more vocal supporters.

An interesting thing I noticed. My 18 year old female tenant has an Xbone... I remember gaming used to be for nerds who gets picked on, not for the queens of the "In" crowd.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

No, lots of 'bros' (hence the bro shooters on consoles) game these days. Women are a bit rarer, at least on consoles.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Causalien said:


> Weird, I thought flipping gets you more profit than that. Was tempted to do it this year, but ultimately got too busy to bother. Now that I know you only get $50 per flip, I won't bother in the future.
> 
> A glance at ps4 on craigslist, they are still selling at $550. which is higher than $399. I remember on release day it was $650. You are telling me you only made $50? I don't get the math.
> 
> ...


I'm a 22y/o college student, I hustle every penny I can, $50 x 5 = $250 that's VERY good for a student in my case all it took was I had to wake up ealier and get 5 PS4.... $250 is roughly 2 days of work with my current student job and i dont pay tax on that


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

What's the pricing on a PS4? Can you explain how $50 got there since you know the details of all the fees?
Like I said before $550 on craigslist right now.

I am going to scalp the scalpers. Sorry everyone.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Causalien said:


> What's the pricing on a PS4? Can you explain how $50 got there since you know the details of all the fees?
> Like I said before $550 on craigslist right now.
> 
> I am going to scalp the scalpers. Sorry everyone.


I used the $50 figure because he used it...but in my case I bought 5 Playstations 4 which is $400 + taxes = $460 (round up).... I sold them for an average of $535 to people willing to buy it from me because it was sold out in stores like Walmart, Bestbuy, etc.... so I made out of the 5 Playstations 4 a total of $375 profit.... and did the same for XboxOne but different figures!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about it.
I like my PS3, sure the games are a bit pricey, but there is no fiddling, and it's a nice box in the living room. Plus at the time it was the cheapest & one of the best Blu-Ray players on the market.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

$535? Were you selling on craigslist and people are underbidding by a lot?


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

on kijiji and no I stated a price depending of the demand of the day which was ranging from $520-$550 and they always gave me what I wanted.... I always had at least 2-3 peoples interested in the same time so I wasnt letting people underbidding


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Doesn't look like it's that profitable. Kudos to Sony to produce so many at a time. I remember PS3 had a $500 margin for flipping when it was released.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Causalien said:


> Doesn't look like it's that profitable. Kudos to Sony to produce so many at a time. I remember PS3 had a $500 margin for flipping when it was released.


yeah margin is that as high as previous because people are expecting those flips more and more people are doing it. but it's still a decent 16% ROI


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Buy an X Box One or PS4? How about neither. They're both overpriced, low-end PCs. And once you're locked into the console eco system you're paying monthly subscriptions and paying $60+ for games.
> 
> Instead, why not consider PC gaming? For $700 you can get a PC that would outperform both PS4 and Xbone, and the games will be far cheaper. Plus, you can use it for anything else you want to do.


ya but then you need a piece of crap PC , I prefer MAC even if I can't get the same game selection.
I won a PS3, and I buy the games from the bargain bin and trade occasionally.
I don't have high speed internet at home either so I don't play online, which is probably why I am not divorced 

I remember having to pack up my PC and take it over to a friends to network game, 5 hours of non stop hours of quake hahahahah


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

But, Macs cost 2-3x the kind of PCs we're talking about. There are no entry-level Macs, and higher end PCs at similar price points as Macs have much better GPUs/processing power/RAM. The "specs don't matter" rhetoric may hold some water for basic web browsing, or applications that cab/are optimized for the platform, but when it comes to gaming, specs do matter.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

for sure, that is one of the reasons there are limited games available for the MAC platform,
sorry didn't specify that i don't really use the MAC for gaming,
if you are a hard core gamer than the PC platform is the way the to go.
I prefer MACs, so I own a MAC puter and do the little bit of gaming I do on the PS3


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My wife has given me the thumbs up to upgrade from Xbox 360, as she is an avid gamer as well (lucky man, I know). Will probably wait 6 months, see how these new consoles shake out and then decide. Hopefully by then, OLED an 4k TV's will have come down in price somewhat... I really want one of these bad boys - the picture quality is godly.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> My wife has given me the thumbs up to upgrade from Xbox 360, as she is an avid gamer as well (lucky man, I know). Will probably wait 6 months, see how these new consoles shake out and then decide. Hopefully by then, OLED an 4k TV's will have come down in price somewhat... I really want one of these bad boys - the picture quality is godly.


Yep, shopping for one too. Saw the price tag at $4k... That'll take up half of my entertainment budget. I also want a steam machine with upgradable gpu, Oculus rift2, Omni and a $100 Speaker. It should do till the next cycle. Bought Skyrim today for $8 on steam sale inpreparation. 

My problem is, I don't have a permanent place to put them as I will be going to Germany next.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> My wife has given me the thumbs up to upgrade from Xbox 360, as she is an avid gamer as well (lucky man, I know). Will probably wait 6 months, see how these new consoles shake out and then decide. Hopefully by then, OLED an 4k TV's will have come down in price somewhat... I really want one of these bad boys - the picture quality is godly.


Yep, shopping for one too. Saw the price tag at $4k... That'll take up half of my entertainment budget. I also want a steam machine with upgradable gpu, Oculus rift2, Omni and a $100 Speaker. It should do till the next cycle. Bought Skyrim today for $8 on steam sale inpreparation. 

My problem is, I don't have a permanent place to put them as I will be going to Germany next.


----------



## MasterCard (Aug 2, 2013)

Jon_Snow said:


> My wife has given me the thumbs up to upgrade from Xbox 360, as she is an avid gamer as well (lucky man, I know). Will probably wait 6 months, see how these new consoles shake out and then decide. Hopefully by then, OLED an 4k TV's will have come down in price somewhat... I really want one of these bad boys - the picture quality is godly.


But if the console is 1080p native (well isn't XB1 upscaled to 1080p from 720p) - would have a UHD be worthwhile?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

These consoles are mostly going to be running in 720p... Why would 4k make a difference?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

One of my friends got an Xbox One on launch day, and we played with it this past weekend. The new Kinect is amazingly good.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I also have a GoPro camera which can shoot video in 1080, 1440, 2.7k, and 4k resolution - this is a big factor as to why I am tempted by 4k TV's.


----------



## MasterCard (Aug 2, 2013)

I just did a calculation, sold 5 PS4s and XB1 for about $260 profit - around +$45/avg per console. And about $30 in rewards points via Amex.
I could have sold for more, but the GTA is tight for competition - for smaller cities like Guelph pretty sure people were getting +$75-$100 a console. 
Have about 4 PS4s and XB1 coming in a few days, hoping to flip those as well.
Should be able to have broke even on my own console - the good thing is the rewards I've racked up.
Did this all without lining up or going in-store, all purchased online.


----------

